# Fanny Mendelssohn Hensel's String Quartet



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Has anyone heard this stunning piece?






I had the pleasure of hearing it live and I could tell this was a great piece.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Its on my list for this Fall, the recording has some very good reviews. There is another recording by a group called the Fanny Mendelssohn Quartet, but I think I will go for the above. I have their recordings of the Debussy and Ravel Quartets and the Mozart #21, and I like them very much.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I found a recording in Naxos Music Library that really nice. The finale to this quartet is so intense! Gotta love it.


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

I'll check this out when I get home from work. If it's half as good as her piano trio, then I'm in for a treat!


----------



## BartokPizz (Oct 26, 2014)

Listening now. This is a beautiful quartet, well worth hearing: thank you for posting, clavichorder!


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

It has the same light delicate texture with a depth of melancholy beneath as she brother's quartets. Felix's quartets are some of my favourite in the repertoire but I haven't listened to Fanny's single quartet nearly enough. Another work of hers that I don't think gets nearly enough exposure is the long solo piano piece _The Year_. Pretty without being overly saccharine as quite a bit of lesser known romantic music from that era is.


----------

